# Sort of Review on inexpensive iTouch Walmart Special with photo's. Surprisingly Good for the price.



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

I have been walking past these iTouch Walmart Specials for a while now. My sister in law gave me a Gift Card so when I was up there yesterday I used it to buy my brother in law another G-Shock and bought one of these iTouch Smart Watches for $34. Since almost every review I could find on these sucks or it is on an older version, I decided to do a little review of what I know about it so far with some photo's in the event someone might be thinking about one of these.

This is the iTouch Fusion Smart Watch with Multi Sports Functionality.

Walmart. Cost was $34 + tax. Comes in three versions. Smart Watch, Smart Watch Duo which is an Analog Watch with Smart Watch features and an iTouch Smart Sports Watch which isn't a whole lot different from the Smart Watch version. Any of the three are $34. It is plastic but pretty solidly built, more than what you would expect for $34 unless you were buying a regular watch. The Band is rubber with a standard latch. Pretty cheap band but would probably last a while. But it is, I am pretty sure, a 22mm and a NATO Band would fit right on there. It is held on with pins so easy change with a standard pin tool or tiny paperclip. These watches come in black, silver and Gold colors or a combination thereof. Black Watch with silver or gold band. Some of them also come with a magnetic metal band similar to a Speidel Band.

Case is 43.5mm but does not look that big on the Arm. In fact, it is quite an attractive watch. The Crown serves the purposes of powering on and moving back through the menu's and going back to the actual clock face.

The back of the Watch contains two contacts for the provided USB charger. It is easy to connect and the Watch is fully charged from dead in about one hour. The back center is the sensor for the heart rate monitor and it does work and it is accurate when compared to my Blood Pressure, Pulse Rate and Heartbeat Meter. Off by 1 or 2 beats but you never get the exact same readings every time even on the actual Home versions of the equipment. So it is accurate.

The Watch is Bluetooth only and connects via the iTouch App. Connecting the Watch to the Phone App took less than ten seconds and it stays connected. It has good range away from the Phone, I had my wife send me a Text while I was more than 40 feet from the phone through three Walls and it came right through.

Setup was very simple and everything worked. I set it up through the App. Took all of five minutes. The Watch App comes with 159 Watch Faces and the number is steadily is growing.

*Photo's and Functions.*

The Watch. iTouch Smart Watch. $34. Walmart. iTouch MSRP. $59.99.



















Back of Watch. Two contacts, Heart Rate Sensor.










Some of the Faces and some of the available Faces. The Watch holds five faces at a time but access to the free Watch faces is fast and download is fast. I tried 30 or so different faces in about 15 minutes. They are always available right in the App and easy to access, no going back to the App Store.










There are multiple themed faces, including Christmas (About 10), Halloween, Space, some others.










There is also an Editable Face in which you can upload your own photo. Just for an example I used this photo of Bananas I took at the Grocery Store today. You can adjust location of time date, functions, and fonts etc.










Some of the other faces.


















It takes 3 or 4 seconds to change the Watch Faces and a simple click to get to the other Faces.










App Access to Functions and Settings. Very intuitive. The only instructions you really need are Charge it up and download the iTouch App. Run the App and connect it to the phone. Set your settings in the App on your phone and then play with all the options on the Watch. And of course the "How to clean it and what not to use".



















Some of the functions. You can set functions on the Watch rather than in the App if you want to. These are only some of the functions in these photo's there are a lot more.

The Weather is animated so if it is raining or snowing or whatever it is doing it shows as animation on the Watch.










Stopwatch and Timer.










Has a Music Player. It is actually a Music Controller App that controls the Music played over your phone.










App settings are in both a sliding Menu and Full Screen.



















Camera Remote Controls the Camera on your phone and has a built in Timer.










As you can see here the Watch uses basically the same Interface as Samsung Health for these functions but more Basic. They do synch of course, if you have them running simultaneously.


















Notifications on this Watch work perfectly from what I have seen so far.










I will probably update this later but so far everything on this Watch works. The Watch has the following features.
Heartrate
Sedentary Notification
Weather
Connected GPS
Music Player
Find Watch Function
Distance Tracker
(3) 7 Day Alarms
Stopwatch
Camera Remote
Pedometer
Calorie Tracker
Notifications
Sleep Monitor
Motion Gestures

Sports Mode. In Multi Sports Mode it has Trackers for Outdoor and Indoor Cycling, Hiking, Tennis, Golf, Basketball and Football. I haven't yet used any of those features so cannot speak to them.

Positives: Lot's of features for the price, everything works so far, decent looking Watch, lots of adjustments built right into the watch or you can set everything with the phone App, plenty of screen Real Estate and very reactive screen, I can control everything on the screen with no problem, easy to charge. Easy to Set-up, App works well, Heart Rate Sensor works, removable band, plenty of faces with more added daily, firmware updates easy and fast.

Negatives: Cheap Band, no Mic or Speaker. (Uses vibration for Notifications). and no Bezel Control.

The Vibration works well. If you want the Bezel Control, Mic and Speaker you are probably going to have to add another $80 dollars and up based on my research. Is it the best Smart Watch you can get for $34? I cannot say since as of right now my only experience with Smart Watches is a Samsung Galaxy and this. But I will say it has an awful lot of working features in a decent looking case for $34. And it comes in a nice display box if you want to give it for a Gift.

For $34, I give this Smart Watch four out of five Stars all day long.


----------



## beethoven24680 (Sep 20, 2019)

Circular watch with a square display. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

It's 34 bucks. You apparently get that and the functions or less functions and a round display with some other cheap Smart Watches. It works. And I have worn some pretty ridiculous looking Casio's in the past.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for taking the hit for us.

Looks like it can be good enough for "testing the waters" and finding out whether someone would get some use out of a smartwatch without having to leap into the $200-and-up options. In other words, if someone buys this, uses it for a couple months, and eventually thinks, "Ya know, having this info on my wrist is genuinely convenient, but I wish it did more and looked better...", then they'd primed to upgrade.


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice detailed review. Looks like a nice basic low cost watch.
How is the battery performance?

They sell iTouch watches on Amazon, I was looking at the 45mm square version:


https://www.amazon.com/iTouch-Special-Smartwatch-Monitor-Pedometer/dp/B07Z9LBNNK/ref=sr_1_15?dchild=1&keywords=iTouch&qid=1608236832&sr=8-15&th=1



Here is the google play store app and review:








iTouch Wearables Smartwatch - Apps on Google Play


The original iTouch Wearables Smartwatch Application




play.google.com





thanks for sharing... do post back your impressions as it ages. How a smart watch ages is just as important as how it performs out of box.


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

I charged it up yesterday around noon, the Watch is running "Always On" and the battery has only dropped 10%. On some of the YT reviews people discuss the ridiculously long battery life on these Watches and wonder why the big names cant do it. I can verify they are not exaggerating. This watch has been receiving Texts and Messages from Groupme all day today, weather is running, watch is running. 

Last night I slept with it on to test Sleep mode. Pretty close to dead on. Probably was dead on. Went to sleep about 1 A.M., woke up about 6 A.M., watch said I got 4 Hour and 45 minutes of deep sleep. That is probably accurate. Counted Steps. When I got to 300 the watch says 287, closer than my Fitbit. 

I would say the reviews for the previous versions are accurate and not exaggerations. Entry Level these are a definite buy. 

I really bought this Watch because I was wondering if they were being factual. Today I went out and bought two Samsung Galaxies, this one is going to my brother in law. Going to give it to him for Christmas along with his new Casio.


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

kramer5150 said:


> Nice detailed review. Looks like a nice basic low cost watch.
> How is the battery performance?
> 
> They sell iTouch watches on Amazon, I was looking at the 45mm square version:
> ...


After reading some of those reviews I'm not sure what people are expecting for thirty bucks. I also know that some of those reviewers didnt even pay thirty bucks. The Squares went on Clearance for $10. I can get them right now for $15. Might have to go buy one to compare against this one. Supposedly this watch is the next generation after the last Square Watch. I don't own one so I don't know the difference. But they still sell the Squares sitting right along side these, and suppiosedly, according to some reviews, are better than the last squares. But, I have no idea since this is the only one I own.


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

"Connected GPS" means "NO GPS in the watch".
Also worth knowing:
Wear OS watches (which these are probably not) will always default to the phone's GPS if they are connected to it rather than use their inbuilt satellite reception chip set.

This seems to offer most of what people want from a smartwatch, maybe *all* of what *most* people want and at an excellent price. Thanks for the review.


----------



## VIzione (Jul 29, 2018)

My BIL has been wearing that Watch and I asked him today how it's been working and how long before he has to recharge. He loves the thing and says 4-5 days between charges. Which is pretty good for a Watch that cheap.


----------

